# 3 phase



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if I bought a 3 phase espresso machine could I covert it to 1 phase.

Would it just be the heating elements that would use the extra voltage.

I would have thought that everything else would use just one live giving it 240v or am I totally wrong in my thinking


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds about right, however, as a couple of the guys on here will testify, a few machines are built with that in mind. I seem to recall that the classe 6 refurb required moving a wiring plug to an optional board connector so be aware that "just" is a word used cautiously.

The heating elements themselves need each "phase" of the element to have individual terminals to do this right and the dedicated supply to the machine might have to be of considerable size.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think if your asking the question then you shouldn't do or attempt it, If it is possible it should be done only by someone qualified and experienced to do so, - a possible starting point would be to contact the manufacturer to see if it is possible.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd agree with the above, and consider that (assuming it's UK three phase) it's 415v you're looking at nearly twice the current at 240v to get to the same power, that's why things are three phase - to get the power but not having to have massive supply cables to cope with big current draws.


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replying I was just wondering what was differant as 3 phase seems to be cheaper second hand as it is not wide spread hear in the uk.

If it was just a case of changing the elements and rewireing to 240v I could get my electrician to change it over for me.

I was not thinking of doing it myself


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

3 phase is very common in the uk, it's just outside the house - trouble is, only one phase makes it indoors, unless you are a commercial premises, or pay the board to wire you up.

the control circuit will almost certainly be one one phase, so running at 240v

it depends if the elements in the boiler are star or delta connected. if it's star, then they are 240V, and if you just use one element, it would work, just taking longer to warm up. if it's delta then you have 415v elements, so probably won't get hot enough on 240 to make a coffee.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The machine manufacturer should have wiring schematics showing 230v single phase v. 415v 3 phase.

There may even be such a label inside the machine.

A 3 phase machine will have a 3 loop boiler element: a good electrician will be able to convert it to 230v single phase.

Faema 2 & 3 group machines tend to be set up for 3 phase (=nuisance)


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Another important consideration is to weather the motor is a proper three phase one as these will not run on single phase due the way the motors work.

But every three phase marked machine I have seen has simply had boiler looped differently as mentioned previously by espressotechno


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No 3 phase motors on my main suppliers lists - all single phase.


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all that's exsactly what I wanted to know problem now the machine I was going to get has now sold.

This is certainly a great forum.

I will have to offer members half price coffee when I get my small coffee shop up and running.


----------



## Jonp (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a izzo 2 group dual fuel and was planning on running on lpg only its a lever machine am I right in thinking I won't need electric at all , I am thinking of putting it in my catering van, thanks for any help


----------

